# Isar-Trail (Scharnitz-München)



## nenom (4. Juni 2006)

In der Bike 5/05 waren die 10 schönsten Singletrail touren aufgelistet, auch einer an der Isar entlang, aber leider ohne eine genauere beschreibung oder GPS Daten, deshalb meine Frage ob jemand so etwas in der Richtung hat oder weiss wo man GPS Daten dazu bekommen kann? 
mfg Julius


----------



## FeierFox (4. Juni 2006)

Wäre ja schonmal eine Tour von anständiger Länge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubihead (6. Juni 2006)

Die Tour würd mich auch interessieren!

hat wer nähere informationen?

MFG
hubi


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juni 2006)

GPS-Tracks? - keine Ahnung

Ich kenne die Trails zwischen Zoo und Schäftlarn ganz gut, möchte aber bezweifeln, das man diese Wege mit GPS vernünftig findet...

Aber im 7er Moser (ja genau, der mit den Genußtouren) sind die Isartrails größtenteils beschrieben. Ich finde es aber schon nervig beim Singletrailen mit einer Tourenbeschreibung unterwegs zu sein. Hab das einmal gemacht als ich frisch nach München gezogen bin -> nie wieder. 

Besser ist "Trail and Error", oder einfach einen Local suchen der Euch die Trials vorfährt.


----------



## lagobiker (6. Juni 2006)

suche halt mal unter Isar-Trail, sind doch einige drin,
z.B. der da Isar-trai

Gruss LB


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juni 2006)

lagobiker schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. der da Isar-trai
> 
> Gruss LB



Das ist aber eine Tour durchs Gleissental zum Deininger Weiher, die Isar wirst Du da nicht oft zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## Tino93 (3. Juni 2008)

wie wärs mit s north shore mässiges an der isar entlang?  Ma muss damal den flusmeister oder park verwalter nen brief schreiben?


----------



## rednoa (15. Juni 2008)

Hi, hier kannst du dir den Isartrail als Track oder Route auf dein GPS schiken.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lerivzgzipbmybvf

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------

